# Sound from TV to USB headphones



## Latszer

Ok, so I honestly was searching for a place to put this for about 10 minutes because this question is very weird and haven't seen a question like this before. I have through heard a question that is almost the opposite of what I am trying to do. Basically, I have my xbox 360 hooked up to my 22" AOC lcd TV in my dorm. I also have audio jacks and VGA to hook my Laptop up to my TV.

My question is, is there anyway that I can get the sound that sound be coming from my TV and get it to transmit to my laptop. The reason I want to do this is that I have a very nice pair of USB headset and my dorm room gets pretty loud sometimes, and I would like to be able to watch TV and play xbox 360 and hear all this through my usb headset. Many people were asking if they could use their usb headset to talk on xbox live, and while that would be nice, that is not at all what I am looking for.

If you need me to describe anything else about what I want then ask me and I will try to be on here as much as possible to get back to you. I have a dell studio xps 13.3" laptop with windows 7 if that helps you at all.


Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## Latszer

UPDATE: I think what I need is kind of the opposite of *this* where you would plug the 3.5mm into the tv and then there would be a place to plug your usb in on the other side, probably would need to supply its own power. I looked for a while but could not find anything.

UPDATE2: Apparently I need a usb female to 3.5mm male, anyone care to help me find that?


----------



## JimE

Audio output from the TV will depend on whether or not the TV in question supports external audio ouput. If the TV has audio outputs, then you simply connect that audio output to the Line In of your PC.


----------



## Latszer

Thanks you very much,


Ok, I am pretty sure I do not have it but I will try to explain what I have. I have my component cables, YPbPr and AV, Audio for YPbPr and audio for AV/SV. I also have a PC audio, earphone (3.5mm) jack, VGA jack, and a place for HDMI. 

I am wondering if possibly plugging an HDMI into my laptop might work. 


My TV is an AOC 22" model no. L22W898

Thanks, 

Tyler


----------



## richett1

Yo Dogg. I too want to use USB headphones for TV, but when I plug the TV into the "line in" of the computer it just plays from the speakers. I have the headphones set as the default and I get all computer based music, video, etc. going through the headphones, but the input from the TV only goes out to the speakers. 

Any ideas how to force the line in to come through the headphones?

I wonder if the line in jack only can work with the speakers. I have a built in sound card, but I doubt that matters.


----------



## JimE

Latszer: The TV appears to have a headphone jack. Simply get a standard set of headphones and connect directly to the TV. Aside from that, you could connect the headphone output into the sound card Line In...but I wouldn't recommend it as the headphone output likely exceeds line level.

richett1: In the future, please start your own thread, don't post new problems in someone elses thread. Depending on your speakers/headphone setup, connection of the headphones should disconnect the speakers. The Line In, like any other audio source, should have the ability to choose the output. I'm not familiar with Win7, so I can't tell you where to look.


----------

